# www.bendunne.com What's the story ?



## battyee (20 Oct 2009)

For weeks Big Ben has been on radio promoting his new web site www.bendunne.com . The much anticipated launch day was yesterday, 19th. All I see is a light blue landing page. Ben has not DONE it yet or maybe it is me who has done something wrong. Anybody know the story ?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Oct 2009)

that is all I get as well. 

Not impressive. 

Brendan


----------



## jhegarty (20 Oct 2009)

Just looking at the source, that's it.

Just the blue background , and a google analytics tracker.


----------



## wheeler (20 Oct 2009)

Has Ben Dunne 'Ben Dunne'...


----------



## runner (20 Oct 2009)

Has he been smoking again, I wonder?


----------



## chrisboy (20 Oct 2009)

its a lovely blue though all the same!


----------



## Locke (20 Oct 2009)

I have managed to take some screen shots of subliminal messages that shoot up.

They are too fast for your eye to notice. Couldn't really work out what they said.

Anyway. Going to get a €2.50 coffee now and might join a gym straight after...


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Oct 2009)

Locke said:


> I have managed to take some screen shots of subliminal messages that shoot up.
> 
> They are two fast for your eye to notice. Couldn't really work out what they said.
> 
> Anyway. Going to get a €2.50 coffee now and might join a gym straight after...




All I could catch was something along the following lines... "...it's the real thing" 

Does anyone see any other ones?


----------



## Booter (20 Oct 2009)

Brendan said:


> All I could catch was something along the following lines... "...it's the real thing"
> 
> Does anyone see any other ones?




Can't see anything except the blue background. What's the interval between these messages?


----------



## Locke (20 Oct 2009)

3 Seconds Indiansign 

From Herald.ie



> Businessman Ben Dunne has suffered a setback to his latest recession-busting plan.
> 
> The man who coined the phrase 'If Dunne can't do it, it can't be done' has been beaten by technology.
> 
> ...


----------



## wheeler (20 Oct 2009)

Locke said:


> I have managed to take some screen shots of subliminal messages that shoot up.
> 
> They are too fast for your eye to notice. Couldn't really work out what they said.
> 
> Anyway. Going to get a €2.50 coffee now and might join a gym straight after...


 
Brilliant post.


----------



## Locke (20 Oct 2009)




----------



## battyee (20 Oct 2009)

Thanks a lot Locke. Looks like we will have to wait a while longer until It's a Dunne Deal.


----------



## Locke (20 Oct 2009)

The fact that's he pulled it straight off probably shows why he's successful. He could have been stubborn and pursued it. Thankfully the ads have been pulled. Every five minutes on the bus home on Newstalk.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Oct 2009)

I think his mistake was to promote it so loudly and so annoyingly over the last few weeks. 

The only subliminal message I see now is a lightly blinking "Sorry..." 

Brendan


----------



## Locke (20 Oct 2009)

Brendan said:


> I think his mistake was to promote it so loudly and so annoyingly over the last few weeks.
> 
> The only subliminal message I see now is a lightly blinking "Sorry..."
> 
> Brendan


----------



## bren1916 (20 Oct 2009)

I'm sure l saw a figure of Our Lady in there somewhere, now what's that code for Knock...


----------



## TarfHead (20 Oct 2009)

I'm still waiting for the low-price sandwich business he was promising a few years back ...


----------



## Mpsox (20 Oct 2009)

logged on to it last week out of curiosity and it was working fine, although I think there were only 2 people on there selling anything.


----------



## Locke (27 Oct 2009)

He's back up!

Heard the add on the radio this morning.

Went a little like this:

"Bendunne.com is a new webiste called bendunne.com - bendunne.com is not donedeal.ie it is bendunne.com - bendunne.com bendunne.com bendunne.com bendunne.com bendunne.com"

For those that have heard it, you get the gist.

It's back up and running anywhoo.


----------



## solarplus (27 Jul 2010)

What has happened to Bendunne.com 9 months on?

I have posted a number of ads and payed by phone text but no ad. I have e-mailed and phoned the contacts, but no answer? If the site is no longer in operation then they should take it down and refund the advertisement fee.  If it is still operating, then Big Ben should take the necessary action to have his site correctly administered. Can Ben let us know what’s the story?


----------



## rustbucket (29 Jul 2010)

I had a look at this a couple of times. Phoned someone about a dog who seemed to know nothing about it.

FAIL!


----------



## DrMoriarty (29 Jul 2010)

I tried to buy some of [broken link removed], but I got stiffed.


----------



## Towger (4 Nov 2010)

Well it is a year later and it looks as if the plug has been pulled : http://www.bendunne.com/


----------



## yme (10 Nov 2010)

Funny, I looked just today to see if this site was still up. It was doomed to fail from the start. Didn't have the features of other sites. Even that donedeal doesn't seem very good. Any site that charges to post classified ads will fail.


----------



## Towger (10 Nov 2010)

It now says:
*It works!*


----------

